# Green Tree Frog?



## DanNG (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey guys,
This is the second nignt in a row I have rescued this frog from my cat. (before flaming me.. My cats are kept in doors - frog.manages to squeeze inside somehow)

Is this a green tree frog? Or white lipped?

Can I keep it legally? Or best to release?

Thanks for any tips / advice

Dan


----------



## Jazzz (Jan 10, 2012)

looks like a green tree frog =]

and no i didnt think you could take anything from the wild without the proper permits in qld


----------



## richoman_3 (Jan 10, 2012)

yes green tree frog, healthy one too
no your not allowed to keep it


----------



## Jazzz (Jan 10, 2012)

he'll be happier in the wild anyway =]

did you have any lakes, ponds or river near you that you can release him to? So your cat doesnt get him...


----------



## Sinners121 (Jan 10, 2012)

you could probably get one with a licence from a breeder


----------



## DanNG (Jan 10, 2012)

Well I released him on Sunday to a nearby pond.. And then last night he was in my garage again! 

I havent taken him from the wild, it was a rescue from our cat inside my house... Guess there is no difference licencing wise.


----------



## damo77 (Jan 11, 2012)

You can keep two GTFs without a licence so long as they were captured on your own property and *you dont have a licence*. As soon as you get a licence any wild caught frogs must be released. I know as i just went through this with frogs i grew from tadpoles that were in my daughters plastic pool in the back yard. 

The Wildlife Management Regulation authorises the collection of a limited range of amphibians from the wild without a licence. This authority applies to unlicensed persons only and allows the person to take least concern amphibians from the persons’ own land and keep them on their own land.

see this PDF http://www.derm.qld.gov.au/register/p00061aa.pdf or go here for heaps of husbandry info Frogs. And more frogs. All at frogs.org.au.

You can actually have up to 8 frogs but only two of each species.



Jazzz said:


> he'll be happier in the wild anyway =]
> 
> did you have any lakes, ponds or river near you that you can release him to? So your cat doesnt get him...



As far as i know, legally you can not relocate a frog in Qld


----------



## DanNG (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks for the info Damo, very helpful

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jarden (Jan 11, 2012)

Interesting Damo


----------



## Chanzey (Jan 13, 2012)

Found this guy trying to steal drinks out of our bar fridge


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jan 14, 2012)

Chanzey said:


> Found this guy trying to steal drinks out of our bar fridge


I interpret that to mean you caught the frog while you were in the act of attempting to steal drinks from your bar fridge. Your public confession is clearly demonstrates your remorse and such an act of public contrition warrants full absolution for your errant behaviour. There..... doesn't that feel better, now you have got it of your chest? 
Mind, should you have actually meant that the frog was the perpetrator of said attempted theft, then I have a good therapist I can recommend. It is not so much that I question the frogs ability to access the fridge. They are good at being opportunistic and just waiting quietly until the time is ripe. My real issue is that I have noticed that they definitely don't cope with ring pulls, pop tops, screw tops or even twist tops, let alone using a bottle or can opener.

Blue


----------



## DanNG (Jan 15, 2012)

Little fella was back in my house again... luckily I caught him before my cats did.


----------



## Renenet (Jan 15, 2012)

DanNG said:


> Little fella was back in my house again... luckily I caught him before my cats did.



A homing frog?


----------



## melissagalea2 (Jan 15, 2012)

is that tap water?
correct me if i am wrong here, but is it true that frogs have to be kept in rain water, as there is something in our tap water that is damaging to there skin?


----------



## DanNG (Jan 15, 2012)

Rainwater.. and yeah looks like its a homing frog... its going to end up as cat food.. so I went out today and bought a terranium for him with a waterfall


----------



## DanNG (Jan 24, 2012)

DERM said fine to keep as it was on my property.. Quick photo


----------



## Erebos (Jan 24, 2012)

That's cool mate 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## DionP (Apr 19, 2012)

Bump... hows the frog going? this story caught my attention, had a similar 'problem' a few years ago


----------

